# @@هل تبحث عن الفائدة والعلم واستغلال وقتك@@ وفرناها وخفضناها تقريباً 50% دروس علمية



## بووفهد (26 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
نظراً لاختلاف الناس ورغبة البعض منهم بالانتقاء وعدم شراء مجموعه كاملة
اعرض عليكم هذه الدروس لعلماء على اشرطة كاسيت في العقيدة والفقه والتاريخ والقصص والسير والاداب العامة والتعامل بين الناس
تتميز بمايلي
أ
سعرها مخفض
ب
الاشرطة نسخ اصلية مفسوحة اعلامياً
ج
كل عنوان في البوم خاص به
اختر ما يناسبك او اخترها جميعاً
العناوين
1
لقاء الباب المفتوح (للعلامة ابن عثيمين)
يتكون من 11 البوم كل البوم 20 شريط
مميزاته ان كل البوم مستقل عن الاخر
ممكن شرائها جميعاً أو حسب الرغبة
السعر للالبوم الواحد 35 ريال
2
شرح رياض الصالحين (للعلامة الامام ابن باز)
1 البوم 18 شريط
السعر 30 ريال
3
متون علم العقيدة
( فضل الاسلام- لامية شيخ الاسلام- الاصول الستة- القواعد الاربع- كشف الشبهات- الحائية
د.السعيد = د. الفهيد = المري
1 البوم 19 شريط
السعر 35 ريال
4
خالد بن الوليد (د. طارق السويدان)
1 البوم الاشرطة 10
السعر 30 ريال
5
الاربعون النووية (الشيخ الدهش)
1 البوم الاشرطة 8
السعر 15
6
اللقاء الشهري (للعلامة ابن عثيمين)
كل البوم منفصل عن الاخر وممكن تختار واحد أو كلها
4 البوم الالبوم 20 شريط
سعر الالبوم الواحد 35 ريال
7
شرح عمدة الاحكام (للمنجد)
1 البوم الاشرطة 30
السعر 4o ريال
8
الاسرة القيادية صناعة القائد- المرأة القيادية- الشباب القائد – الطفل القائد (د. السويدان)
1 البوم الاشرطة 4
السعر 15 ريال
9
شرح كتاب الرقائق (للشيخ البراك)
1 البوم الاشرطة 5
السعر 10 ريال
10
فتاوى نور على الدرب (للعلامة ابن عثيمين)
2 البوم الاشرطة 58
السعر 66 ريال
11
سيرة الامام الشافعي (د. السويدان)
1 البوم الاشرطة 15 ريال
12
المنظومة البيقونية في مصطلح الحديث (الاسمري)
1 البوم الاشرطة 5
السعر 10 ريال
13
سلسلة دين ودنيا الثالث (الطنطاوي)
1 البوم الاشرطة 10
السعر 25 ريال
14
الفتوحات الاسلامية (لغنيم)
1 البوم الاشرطة 16
السعر 40 ريال
15
التعليق على كتاب الذبائح الى الاطعمة من صحيح مسلم (العلامة ابن عثيمين)
1 البوم الاشرطة 9
السعر 14 ريال
انت فقط حدد واختر
ونحن نشحن اليك في كل مكان
الالبومات مستعمله
مفسوحة من وزارة الثقافة والاعلام
الشحن على المشتري ( من 10 الى 20 ريال)
و السعي على المشتري (اذا كان المنتدى ياخذ سعي وإلا ليس هناك سعي)
نشحن الى جميع المدن
للتواصل 
0592550609
تقبلوا ودي وشكري
هل اطلعت على عروضي الاخرى​


----------



## بووفهد (28 مايو 2011)

*رد: @@هل تبحث عن الفائدة والعلم واستغلال وقتك@@ وفرناها وخفضناها تقريباً 50% دروس عل*



العرض مازال
نشحن لجميع مدن المملكة
للتواصل
0592550609
تقبلوا شكري ووودي​


----------



## بووفهد (31 مايو 2011)

*رد: @@هل تبحث عن الفائدة والعلم واستغلال وقتك@@ وفرناها وخفضناها تقريباً 50% دروس عل*



والعرض 
مازال
نشحن الى جميع مدن المملكة
هل اطلعت على اعلاناتي الاخرى​


----------



## بووفهد (6 يونيو 2011)

*رد: @@هل تبحث عن الفائدة والعلم واستغلال وقتك@@ وفرناها وخفضناها تقريباً 50% دروس عل*



والعرض 
مازال
للتواصل
0592550609
نشحن الى جميع مدن المملكة
هل اطلعت على اعلاناتي الاخرى​


----------



## بووفهد (17 يونيو 2011)

*رد: @@هل تبحث عن الفائدة والعلم واستغلال وقتك@@ وفرناها وخفضناها تقريباً 50% دروس عل*

 
والعرض 
مازال
للتواصل
0592550609
نشحن الى جميع مدن المملكة
هل اطلعت على اعلاناتي الاخرى​


----------



## بووفهد (21 يونيو 2011)

*رد: @@هل تبحث عن الفائدة والعلم واستغلال وقتك@@ وفرناها وخفضناها تقريباً 50% دروس عل*



العرض مازال
نشحن لجميع مدن المملكة
للتواصل
0592550609
تقبلوا شكري ووودي​


----------



## بووفهد (6 يوليو 2011)

*رد: @@هل تبحث عن الفائدة والعلم واستغلال وقتك@@ وفرناها وخفضناها تقريباً 50% دروس عل*



 
العرض مازال
نشحن لجميع مدن المملكة
للتواصل
0592550609
تقبلوا شكري ووودي 
هل اطلعت على اعلاناتي الاخرى​


----------



## بووفهد (22 يوليو 2011)

*رد: @@هل تبحث عن الفائدة والعلم واستغلال وقتك@@ وفرناها وخفضناها تقريباً 50% دروس عل*

السلام عليكم​
نظراً لاختلاف الناس ورغبة البعض منهم بالانتقاء وعدم شراء مجموعه كاملة
اعرض عليكم هذه الدروس لعلماء على اشرطة كاسيت في العقيدة والفقه والتاريخ والقصص والسير والاداب العامة والتعامل بين الناس
تتميز بمايلي
أ
سعرها مخفض
ب
الاشرطة نسخ اصلية مفسوحة اعلامياً
ج
كل عنوان في البوم خاص به
اختر ما يناسبك او اخترها جميعاً
العناوين
1
لقاء الباب المفتوح (للعلامة ابن عثيمين)
يتكون من 11 البوم كل البوم 20 شريط
مميزاته ان كل البوم مستقل عن الاخر
ممكن شرائها جميعاً أو حسب الرغبة
السعر للالبوم الواحد 35 ريال
2
شرح رياض الصالحين (للعلامة الامام ابن باز)
1 البوم 18 شريط
السعر 30 ريال
3
متون علم العقيدة
( فضل الاسلام- لامية شيخ الاسلام- الاصول الستة- القواعد الاربع- كشف الشبهات- الحائية
د.السعيد = د. الفهيد = المري
1 البوم 19 شريط
السعر 35 ريال
4
خالد بن الوليد (د. طارق السويدان)
1 البوم الاشرطة 10
السعر 30 ريال
5
الاربعون النووية (الشيخ الدهش)
1 البوم الاشرطة 8
السعر 15
6
اللقاء الشهري (للعلامة ابن عثيمين)
كل البوم منفصل عن الاخر وممكن تختار واحد أو كلها
4 البوم الالبوم 20 شريط
سعر الالبوم الواحد 35 ريال
7
شرح عمدة الاحكام (للمنجد)
1 البوم الاشرطة 30
السعر 4o ريال
8
الاسرة القيادية صناعة القائد- المرأة القيادية- الشباب القائد – الطفل القائد (د. السويدان)
1 البوم الاشرطة 4
السعر 15 ريال
9
شرح كتاب الرقائق (للشيخ البراك)
1 البوم الاشرطة 5
السعر 10 ريال
10
فتاوى نور على الدرب (للعلامة ابن عثيمين)
2 البوم الاشرطة 58
السعر 66 ريال
11
سيرة الامام الشافعي (د. السويدان)
1 البوم الاشرطة 15 ريال
12
المنظومة البيقونية في مصطلح الحديث (الاسمري)
1 البوم الاشرطة 5
السعر 10 ريال
13
سلسلة دين ودنيا الثالث (الطنطاوي)
1 البوم الاشرطة 10
السعر 25 ريال
14
الفتوحات الاسلامية (لغنيم)
1 البوم الاشرطة 16
السعر 40 ريال
15
التعليق على كتاب الذبائح الى الاطعمة من صحيح مسلم (العلامة ابن عثيمين)
1 البوم الاشرطة 9
السعر 14 ريال
انت فقط حدد واختر
ونحن نشحن اليك في كل مكان
الالبومات مستعمله
مفسوحة من وزارة الثقافة والاعلام
الشحن على المشتري ( من 10 الى 20 ريال)
و السعي على المشتري (اذا كان المنتدى ياخذ سعي وإلا ليس هناك سعي)
نشحن الى جميع المدن
للتواصل 
0592550609
تقبلوا ودي وشكري​
هل اطلعت على عروضي الاخرى​


----------



## بووفهد (6 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: @@هل تبحث عن الفائدة والعلم واستغلال وقتك@@ وفرناها وخفضناها تقريباً 50% دروس عل*

 
العرض مازال
نشحن لجميع مدن المملكة
للتواصل
0592550609
هل اطلعت على اعلاناتي الاخرى​


----------



## بووفهد (15 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: @@هل تبحث عن الفائدة والعلم واستغلال وقتك@@ وفرناها وخفضناها تقريباً 50% دروس عل*



العرض مازال
نشحن لجميع مدن المملكة
للتواصل
0592550609
ابحث عن اعلاناتي الاخرى​


----------



## بووفهد (17 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: @@هل تبحث عن الفائدة والعلم واستغلال وقتك@@ وفرناها وخفضناها تقريباً 50% دروس عل*

[align=center]العرض مازال



للتواصل
0592550609
هل اطلعت على اعلاناتي الاخرى[/align]


----------



## بووفهد (19 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: @@هل تبحث عن الفائدة والعلم واستغلال وقتك@@ وفرناها وخفضناها تقريباً 50% دروس عل*

العرض مازال



للتواصل 0592550609
هل اطلعت على اعلاناتي الاخرى​


----------



## tjarksa (2 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: @@هل تبحث عن الفائدة والعلم واستغلال وقتك@@ وفرناها وخفضناها تقريباً 50% دروس عل*

الله يوفقك يابو فهد بالرزق الحلال .


----------



## بووفهد (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: @@هل تبحث عن الفائدة والعلم واستغلال وقتك@@ وفرناها وخفضناها تقريباً 50% دروس عل*



tjarksa قال:


> الله يوفقك يابو فهد بالرزق الحلال .


 
شكراً لك
اللهم آمين
العرض مازال​


نشحن الى اي مكان
للتواصل
0592550609
هل شاهدت اعلاناتي الاخرى​​


----------



## بووفهد (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: @@هل تبحث عن الفائدة والعلم واستغلال وقتك@@ وفرناها وخفضناها تقريباً 50% دروس عل*

العرض مازال
نشحن الى أي مكان



للتواصل
0592550609
هل اطلعت على اعلاناتي الاخرى​


----------

